# Portabilité des PB 15"/17"



## corbuu (28 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

Dans l'objectif d'achat d'un PowerBook je rencontre un réel probleme de choix...

J'ai la possibilité d'acheter soit un 17", soit un 15". Vous allez me dire "Achete le 17" !" mais la question est plus complexe.

en effet, je peut un PB 15 SD gonflé à bloc, ayant strictement les memes options que le 17". LA question n'est donc pas technique mais plus en terme de portabilité.

J'ai vu les PB 17" à la Fnac et j'ai pu constater qu'ils sont plus fins que les 15" alors qu'ils sont plus larges. J'ai actuellement un Ti 15" et je trouve cela d'un bon compromis. En clair, un 17" est-il réellement portable ? 
Mon utilisation serait de l'emmener soit au bureau, soit chez moi... ceci tous les jours.

J'ai peur de le casser en deux lors du transport ou qu'il soit plus fragile que le 15". Pourtant un 17" m'ameliorerait beaucoup la vie de fait de la largeur de l'ecran et donc de la possibilité de mettre plus de bazard sur l'ecran en meme temps.

Qu'en dites vous ? Je ne suis pas un kamikaze durant les transport mais j'aime pouvoir avoir un ordi robuste avec lequel je n'ai pas a me soucier de s'il est bien attaché ou non dans le sac, seul un second skin tucano ferait l'affaire.

Merci


----------



## backlash (28 Mai 2004)

Si tu bosses devant ton écran longtemps, voire toute journée, je te conseille le 17". Franchement, si tu as les moyens, vas-y !


----------



## Kaneda (28 Mai 2004)

Ayant vu les 2 portable exposé dans un apple center, j'ai pu constater que la différence de taille (longueur et largeur) sont relativement impressionnantes entre le 17 pouces et le 15 pouces.

Si ton objectif est de pouvoir glisser ce portable dans un sac à dos, autant tu pourras encore le faire avec le 15" qu'avec le 15 ça risque d'etre bien plus difficile.
Pour bosser de toute façon, le 15" à mon avis est amplement suffisant sans se bousiller les yeux.


----------



## woulf (28 Mai 2004)

depuis près d'une année, je n'ai pas réussi à casser en 2 le 17' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ne t'inquiètes pas pour ça, ils sont nettement plus solides que les titanium (j'avais un 550 avant);

Le transport, je ne le fais pas systématiquement tous les jours, mais quasiment et ça va.

Et puis, j'en viens à le trouver finalement pas si grand que ça le 17, c'est impressionnant quand on le voit dans un magasin, mais à l'usage, ce n'est guère un souci, en revanche, la finesse de la bête est très appréciable.

Ma suggestion: pourquoi n'achètes tu pas ton 17 à la fnac, tu auras 15 jours pour l'essayer pour de bon, et si ça ne va pas, tu l'échanges contre un 15 (certes ça risque d'être plus difficile de prendre des options).

Ou bien trouve un gentil membre pas loin de chez toi qui possède un 17 et qui peut te le montrer ?


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (28 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Ayant vu les 2 portable exposé dans un apple center, j'ai pu constater que la différence de taille (longueur et largeur) sont relativement impressionnantes entre le 17 pouces et le 15 pouces.
> 
> Si ton objectif est de pouvoir glisser ce portable dans un sac à dos, autant tu pourras encore le faire avec le 15" qu'avec le 15 ça risque d'etre bien plus difficile.
> Pour bosser de toute façon, le 15" à mon avis est amplement suffisant sans se bousiller les yeux.



Tout à fait, le 15 pouces est bien suffisant pour travailler et conserve son caractère de portable. On peut le glisser un peu partout alors que le 17 pouces moins.
En outre, il faut viser aussi la robustesse de la machine qui est destinée à bouger sans cesse.

Opte pour le 15 pouces si vraiment tu veux travailler avec une machine portable sans trop de crainte de l'abimer.

le 15 pouces n'est déjà pas épais quand on le compare à un portable PC.
J'ai toujours peur que dans le transport, l'écran soit soumis à des torsions ou autres pouvant le vriller et le détruire.


----------



## papman (28 Mai 2004)

Et pourquoi pas un 15" pour la portabilité et un écran externe au bureau pour un meilleur confort d'utilisation sur du long terme


----------



## corbuu (28 Mai 2004)

Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, le 15 pouces est bien suffisant pour travailler et conserve son caractère de portable. On peut le glisser un peu partout alors que le 17 pouces moins.
> En outre, il faut viser aussi la robustesse de la machine qui est destinée à bouger sans cesse.
> 
> Opte pour le 15 pouces si vraiment tu veux travailler avec une machine portable sans trop de crainte de l'abimer.
> ...




c'est ça qui me fait peur, c'est la finesse de l'ecran...
Quand je suis allé à la Fnac, j'ai essayé de fermer l'ecran du 17" et là, j'ai vu que ca m'avait l'air plus fragile. La largeur de celui ci fait qu'il est plus fragile que celui du 15" (ils ont la meme epaisseur).

Oui, bonne idée je pourrais acheter à la Fnac, mais le probleme c'est que si le 17" me convient pas alors je devrait prendre le 15"...et là ca coince car je pourrait pas prendre toutes les options du SD (VRAM + DD 5400...) puisque la fnac ne fait que les modele d'origine.

Je ne sait plus qui dit qu'il utilise le 17" tout les jours en transport egalement. Quel sacoche as-tu ?

merci pour vos conseil en tout les cas


----------



## eMattt (28 Mai 2004)

Personnellement j'ai eu la même réflexion que toi mais entre 12" et 15" sachant que je serais en école de commerce, que j'aurais à le transporter tous les jours et surtout de salle en salle et probablement dans une sacoche ou sac à dos avec d'autres affaires.

Je ne sais donc toujours pas précisément lequel choisir mais je pense opter vers un 15" qui me semble un très bon compromis.

A ta place j'aurais donc pris le 15" pas à cause de la fragilité du 17" qui je pense ne posera pas de problèmes à ce niveau mais plutôt du fait de sa longueur et de la place qu'il prend lorsque tu le transportes. ( plus particulièrement encore dans les transports en commun où tout le monde est tassé)


----------



## corbuu (28 Mai 2004)

je peut te réconforter sur le 15". Je suis egalement en ecole de commerce et je m'en sert tous les jours de salle en salle... c'est ideal.


----------



## chagregel (28 Mai 2004)

Pour avoir fait aussi une école de commerce, mon choix c'est porté sur un 12 pouces pour plusieurs raisons qui devraient être les mêmes entre un 15 et un 17.

Le poids: Transporter son ordinateur tous les jours dans une besace ou un sac fait mal aux épaules, plus le portable est léger, plus il est agréable à transporter (CQFD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).

La taille: Je vais en cours en RER en passant par chatelet les Halles, plus mon ordinateur est petit, moins il se voit, mieux je me porte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

La "maniabilité" : Entre chaque cours nous avons des pauses, on sort, on fume pour certains, on boit du café... comme tous les étudiants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Le 12 pouces est très pratique pour ca, je le ferme, le glisse dans la Tuccano et le prend sous le bras. D'ailleurs, le réveil instantané impressionne beaucoup les Pécé.

Enfin, pour le confort à la maison, rien de tel qu'un clavier/ souris et un écran.


----------



## woulf (28 Mai 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça qui me fait peur, c'est la finesse de l'ecran...
> Quand je suis allé à la Fnac, j'ai essayé de fermer l'ecran du 17" et là, j'ai vu que ca m'avait l'air plus fragile. La largeur de celui ci fait qu'il est plus fragile que celui du 15" (ils ont la meme epaisseur).
> 
> Oui, bonne idée je pourrais acheter à la Fnac, mais le probleme c'est que si le 17" me convient pas alors je devrait prendre le 15"...et là ca coince car je pourrait pas prendre toutes les options du SD (VRAM + DD 5400...) puisque la fnac ne fait que les modele d'origine.
> ...



Vilain modo qui relit pas les contributions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est moi qui le transporte.
Housse tucano + besace GAP à 15 euros en promo, qu'on croirait spécialement conçue pour le 17' !

Arrêtez de croire que l'écran du 17 va se tordre, il est 100 fois plus rigide que celui du titanium; et essayez de mettre les doigts derrière, sur un titi ça fait effet vague sur l'écran, sur un alu, rien du tout, imperturbable, ça ne bouge pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant, ne renions pas les évidences, le 12 est plus portable qu'un 15 qui lui même est plus portable qu'un 17'.

A la place de Chagregel, j'aurais pas pris autre chose qu'un 12' par exemple.

Et pour ce qui est de la fnac, tu peux quand même l'acheter et l'essayer pendant 15 jours et te faire rembourser si tu n'es pas satisfait, tu ne seras pas obligé de reprendre autre chose je pense, tu seras donc libre de commander un 15 sur le store après avoir ramené ton 17 à la fnac.


----------



## eMattt (28 Mai 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> je peut te réconforter sur le 15". Je suis egalement en ecole de commerce et je m'en sert tous les jours de salle en salle... c'est ideal.





			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir fait aussi une école de commerce, mon choix c'est porté sur un 12 pouces pour plusieurs raisons qui devraient être les mêmes entre un 15 et un 17.
> 
> Le poids: Transporter son ordinateur tous les jours dans une besace ou un sac fait mal aux épaules, plus le portable est léger, plus il est agréable à transporter (CQFD
> 
> ...



Vos avis sont tous les deux très interessants et c'est justement pour ça que j'hésite, en revanche étant donné que je ne serais plus chez moi et probablement en chambre étudiante je ne pense pas avoir un écran d'appoint donc peut être que le 15" me conviendrait mieux.

Enfin on verra mais vos deux avis ne me facilite pas mon choix


----------



## chagregel (28 Mai 2004)

Ca c'est un sujet comme les aimes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le plus important dans tout ça c'est que tu sois satisfait de ton choix car il y a un point ou on est tous d'accord, c'est que ces trois machines sont fabuleuses


----------



## Amophis (28 Mai 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça qui me fait peur, c'est la finesse de l'ecran...
> Quand je suis allé à la Fnac, j'ai essayé de fermer l'ecran du 17" et là, j'ai vu que ca m'avait l'air plus fragile. La largeur de celui ci fait qu'il est plus fragile que celui du 15" (ils ont la meme epaisseur).
> 
> Oui, bonne idée je pourrais acheter à la Fnac, mais le probleme c'est que si le 17" me convient pas alors je devrait prendre le 15"...et là ca coince car je pourrait pas prendre toutes les options du SD (VRAM + DD 5400...) puisque la fnac ne fait que les modele d'origine.
> ...




J'ai la solution, tu achètes le 17" à la Fnac, tu teste une semaine, tu l'échange contre le 15", tu teste une semaine, et après tu te fais rembourser et tu commandes sur le Store celui que tu préfère avec les options qui vont bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sais c pas cool pour la Fnac, mais sinon si tu peux te rendre à une Fnac digitale, ils font les portables avec option.


----------



## eMattt (28 Mai 2004)

En parlant de la fnac digitale, à paris hier il faisait 10% de réduction sur les powerbooks ancienne génération


----------



## chagregel (28 Mai 2004)

Attention, a la Digitale, les ordinateurs sur la droite en libre service (dans les cartons) à l'entrée de l'espace Apple sont des produits reconditionnés (ceux que tu ramènes dans les 15 jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2004)

Ben moi ma decision est prise je revends mon TI 550 et je passe au 17...


----------



## eMattt (28 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Attention, a la Digitale, les ordinateurs sur la droite en libre service (dans les cartons) à l'entrée de l'espace Apple sont des produits reconditionnés (ceux que tu ramènes dans les 15 jours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui effectivement c'est ceux là dont je parle, je n'avais pas fais attention mais quand j'y repense tu as raison


----------



## SmallooBx (28 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Je compte switcher prochainement avec l'acquisition d'un PWB. Comme toi je me pose aussi la question du choix entre un 12" et un 15". C'est vrai que le 12" est hyper compact mais est-il facile de travailler toute la journée sur ce type d'écran ? Et le 15" est-il facilement maniable à mettre dans un sac à dos par exemple ? Y a t'il une réelle différence d'autonomie entre le 12" et le 15" ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## woulf (29 Mai 2004)

SmallooBx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je compte switcher prochainement avec l'acquisition d'un PWB. Comme toi je me pose aussi la question du choix entre un 12" et un 15". C'est vrai que le 12" est hyper compact mais est-il facile de travailler toute la journée sur ce type d'écran ? Et le 15" est-il facilement maniable à mettre dans un sac à dos par exemple ? Y a t'il une réelle différence d'autonomie entre le 12" et le 15" ?
> Merci pour vos réponses



hihi, la question initiale c'était entre le 15 et le 17, mais on peut l'étendre au 12' 

Toutes sont de bonnes machines, et pour avoir eu un ibook 12 pendant un ptit moment, je peux te dire qu'on peut bien travailler dessus, surtout quand on doit travailler un peu partout, c'est génial.

Le 15 c'est le meilleur compromis entre portabilité et taille, je dirai, le 17 faisant (un peu) moins bien de ce coté là, mais sur ce point les avis sont partagés, en plus toi tu hésites entre 12 et 15, donc pas de polémique


----------



## vincmyl (29 Mai 2004)

Sans aucune hésiation le 15" qui est comme le dit mon collègue le meilleur compromis


----------



## SmallooBx (30 Mai 2004)

Merci pour vos conseils. Je vais faire un tour à la FNAC la semaine prochaine pour voir la bête ...!!

Des conseils d'achat ?? (je sais ce n'est pas le sujet...)


----------



## Kaneda (30 Mai 2004)

Acheter 512 de Ram en plus ... Des sites : crucial, ldlc, rueducommerce, ... 

Surtout bon switch à toi et on veut tes impressions et  des photos si possible 
 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (1 Juin 2004)

Utilisateur inconditionnel d'un 12", je conseillais a tout le monde le ce modèle. Mon iBook se faisant vraiment très limité, je me suis également posé la question.

Et je crois que je vais finalement prendre un 15"... Ce qui me décide ? Plus puissant, meilleure carte graphique etc... Étant donné le temps important que je passe devant un écran, j'vais me rétrécir le champs de vision sur un 12" à long terme.

Allez, c'est décidé, je prends un 15" et je revends mon cinema display 20"


----------



## powerbook867 (3 Juin 2004)

Noon a dit:
			
		

> Utilisateur inconditionnel d'un 12", je conseillais a tout le monde le ce modèle. Mon iBook se faisant vraiment très limité, je me suis également posé la question.
> 
> Et je crois que je vais finalement prendre un 15"... Ce qui me décide ? Plus puissant, meilleure carte graphique etc... Étant donné le temps important que je passe devant un écran, j'vais me rétrécir le champs de vision sur un 12" à long terme.
> 
> Allez, c'est décidé, je prends un 15" et je revends mon cinema display 20"



En fait tout est plus une question d'argent que d'usage ..... A chacun ses moyens.......


----------



## yret (3 Juin 2004)

Avec une sacoche adaptée, le pwb 17" se transporte très bien !
Il ne diffère des autres que par la largeur car question épaisseur ou profondeur, il est parfait !
Même le poids de 3,1 kg n'est pas si important: comparez d'ailleurs aux pas si vieux pwb G3 noirs qui n'affichaient que 14,1" ...


----------



## Mulder (3 Juin 2004)

3,6 Kg pour mon WallStreet si je me souviens bien.   :hein:


----------



## corbuu (7 Juin 2004)

Arg... je suis encore indécis !

Je suis allé à la fnac et ... ils n'avient pas le 17" car ils m'ont dit avoir les nouveaux modeles qui vont arriver. C'est pas trop tôt.   

Vraiment mon choix est maintenant confus. Le 15 SD, avec les 5400 tours et la VRAM à 128 et une seule barrete de 512 coute ausi cher que le 17" qui lui à deja la barette de 1X512 incluse. !

Malgré tout, je n'ai pas envie d'être une bête de foire avec un 17" aussi large que deux 12".

Je vous en dirait plus lorsque la commande sera passée...   Quel choix difficile


----------



## corbuu (7 Juin 2004)

au fait juste une question : auriez vous des photos comparatives de tailles des 15 et des 17 ?
Je cherche des photos ou les deux sont a coté mais dans une ambiance de travail ou autre... pas comme sur l'apple store


----------



## corbuu (7 Juin 2004)

ca y est, c'est commandé. Alu15 SD Full options.


----------



## logan1138 (9 Juin 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> ca y est, c'est commandé. Alu15 SD Full options.


Tant pis pour toi... non je déconne, excellent choix.

En tant qu'utilisateur d'un 17'' et avant d'un 12'' je peux juste te dire ce qui a guidé mon choix (en dehors du confort de travaill sur l'OS) et que je ne regrette pas du tout:
Le 12 était évidement super pratique pour les déplaçements, mais lorsque je faisais tourner mon album photo ou un petit montage video pour mes amis il était indispensable de sortit le cable tv... plus maintenant!
De retour à la maison, j'avais également droit à une séance 'cablage' de l'écran... plus maintenant. Je le pose sur son support (iCurve), et hop! un ordinateur 'de bureau' avec un écrant de 17''.
Quant aux DVD, quelle image...
Pour ce qui est du train, par contre, difficile de ne pas être congratulé sur la bête! (quant c'est une jolie fille c'est encore plus cool  ). Les voleurs doivent êtres également attirés... comme avec n'importe-quel portable d'ailleurs  .

Par contre, il est clair que pour le transport j'y vais avec plus de précautions que mon 12".

Amuses-toi bien


----------



## corbuu (9 Juin 2004)

1 jour apres la commande il est déjà parti des Netherlands. Rapide Apple !

J'espere ne pas regretter car mon seul embetement et d'avoir toujours à changer de fenetre pour voir Excel et Safari en meme temps... enfin c'est du luxe finalement et le 15 sera quand meme plus portable d'autant plus que je prends l'Eurostar toutes les semaines.


----------

